# Electric Hunting Carts



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

If anyone is interested in looking into Stealth, HuntVe or Beast electric utility vehicles, shoot me a PM. We have several on site in Birmingham, AL. They range from 48 volt to 72 volt. 4x4 and 2x4. Financing is available.


----------

